# Lex->AESEQ->2 Behr ep2500->2 LMS5400 but very low output?



## ham (Feb 6, 2009)

Help me with this. I have a lex MC-8 outputting the sub line level (xover at 30) to the new SVS AES EQ1 then two Behringer ep2500 amps. These drive two custom 7cu ft ported LMS5400 18" subs. 

The system is calibrated with a rat shack dB meter to 75dB all around, subs included. The subs' ground plane measured performance was just fine, and the AES EQ has them flat to 20 kHz, with 16kHz about 90% (prob can do some room placement to bring up the lowest frequencies). The plot looks just like the plot in the AES-EQ1 thread. However, when I crank it up, the subs just don't seem to perform.

Here's what I mean. I have the Matrix building lobby scene on at +5dB on the Lex, corresponding to about 102 dB on the meter. Just doesn't feel bassy enough. So I d/c'd all the amps exc the subs and measured again without touching the volume level--the subs are only putting out about 80 dB during this scene. Should I just crank up the input? Re-calibrate? How do I get truly deep bass?

My player is a Sony PS3, hooked up with an optical link. Might there be a setting that's wrong in there?

If helpful I can post the images.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Your crossover level is 30 hz? That may be the reason on that scene. Also, do you have your mains set to small or large on your receiver? You should be getting better than a -20 db level from your subs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

What is the output voltage from the AVS to the amps, If it is not at least 1.2-1.4v you will not get full power from the amps.


----------



## ham (Feb 6, 2009)

Went through all the settings. I changed the Lex to THX Ultra, which automatically sets the crossovers, and it all works. The 30 Hz I had it set to before is a high pass for the sub, so it should have passed all info below 30 Hz to the sub. Just wasn't working, for some reason. I'm not sure I want to keep the THX Ultra since the mains are capable of going to 28 Hz, but we'll see. 

Anyway the subs are now putting out 110 dB at the listening position and 120 dB about 3 ft in front of the driver. Wow.


----------

